# The Elder Scrolls Knights Of The Nine



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

well i got the three dvds Oblivion, Knights Of The Nine and The Shivering Isles. currently, Oblivion and The Shivering Isles are installed on my pc and im using shivering isles No-DVD
fix to start the game "i will not insert the dvd every time i play the game, hell no"

i installed a fresh copy of windows so i have to re-install the three games again..should that be in a specific order or something? i mean what is the perfect way to install the three games with no errors?

i dont even know how to install Knights Of The Nine"Horse armor.exe/Knights Of The Nine .exe/Mehrunes Razor.exe....Oblivion - Wizard's Tower.exe and Oblivion_v1.1FinalEnglish.exe"??

and do i need another No-DVD fix that works for the three?

thanx in advance


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

This order of install shouldn't cause any problems

1. oblivion
2. shivering isles
4. shivering isles patch for the form ID issue (this is a MUST ... installing SI will introduce a game breaking bug without it)
3. kotn
5. mods

The other add ons you mentioned are just that ... add ons, they aren't expansions. Just run their .exe files (the order you add them in won't matter) to install them. Then from the launcher you have to go to "Data Files" and find the .esp file for what you added and put an x in the box beside it (just like you did with the Knights of the Nine add on). I would strongly suggest only installing one at a time and playing a while before installing the next just in case the install is corupted and causing problems ... you won't have to remove them all only the last one.

as far as the no DVD fix ... the forum rules prohibit my explaining it in here


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

thank u very much i really appreciate ur help..but i didnt get that launcher part i never opened it before so what is the .esp file? and i have a patch for oblivion "oblivion_1.2uk.exe" 
should i install it after installing oblivion? about the no dvd issue..dont worry i got it


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

If you installed oblivion from a legit disc you have the launcher. The game would have placed a shortcut to it on your desktop. If you didn't let it do that go to the Oblivion folder where the game installed. If you left it to the default path

my computer> C: > Program Files > Bethesda Softworks > Oblivion

in the Oblivion folder you will see OblivionLauncher.exe 
That's the Launcher I was talking about, double click on it and you will get a box pop up with : Play , Data Files, Options, blah blah blah
click on Data Files and you will see a bunch of file names ending in .esp. You want an x in the box beside them to activate any extra content or mods that you have added to the game.

edit - don't install any patches, when you install the shivering isles that will patch it completely up to that point. After you install the Shivering Isles install the SHIVERING ISLES PATCH v1.2.0416, that is the only patch you need other than what is on the CDs


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

thank u so much..ur a pro :up:


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

lol .. nope .. just an addict 

Oblivion owned me for a while ... just like Morrowind did while I was playing it.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

yes you are ...and maybe i should try morrowind


----------



## lostmydragon (Aug 26, 2007)

i got my self Knights of the nine expansion pack
when ever i go to install it i follow the (very vage) instructions to the english file and when i try to install the patch it gets to about 20% then i get an error box saying:

'Old file not found. However a file of the same name was found. No update done as files do not match.'    

What does this mean?
and How can i fix it?

any help you can give would be great

from a desperate gamer

LMD


----------



## DangDangDingy (Aug 31, 2007)

dude i have exactly the same problem, stupid thing! 

i do what it says by clicking on the english file and clicking on the final english file, it loads roughly 9% of it then is says the same message that "old file not found. however, a file of the same name was found. No update has occured"

it's so flippin anoyin and times are getting desperate, especially when it comes to some serious oblivion gaming. 

please help someone, what do i have to do to fix this so that i can install Knights of the Nine?

From a Seriously desperate gamer


----------



## Cardboard Box (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey guys (especially dangdangdingy and lost my dragon)

I got the same error and haven't fixed yet cause Oblivion itself stopped working on me and i'm busy getting it to work. To solve the error with the "old file not found" get the UK 1.2 patch from the internet, reinstall oblivion and download the patch. Its quite a common problem and if my suggestion did not work, try having a look at the other Knights of the nine errors or contact me at [email protected].


----------



## DangDangDingy (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks so much!!!, so should i de-install oblivion(will this delete all my save games??), then install UK 1.2 patch, then re-install oblivion??

ok, i'll add u on msn.

thanks so much

dangdangdingy


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

DangDangDingy said:


> thanks so much!!!, so should i de-install oblivion(will this delete all my save games??), then install UK 1.2 patch, then re-install oblivion??
> 
> ok, i'll add u on msn.
> 
> ...


I don't think it will uninstall the saves but to be safe just copy them to a different folder. If it does remove them on you then you just have to put them back in the same folder they came from and all will be back to where you left off

you can't install the UK patch until AFTER you install Oblivion


----------



## Archaon DH (Apr 8, 2008)

high im new here and this seems to be the most helpfull so heres my problem when i first got oblivion it had quite a few problems untill i found oldoblivion then after awhile i got nights of the nine and shivering isles now knights of the nine worked fine then i installed shivering isles and everytime i start up the game it gose straight back to my desktop.
Heres some of the things iv tried:uninstalling and reinstalling,
downloading the shivering isles patches,
also removeing all of them and doinging it in the order suggested.

none have worked with the possible exeption of uninstalling and reinstalling but i cant be sure e.g-it loaded up but the quest log never came up no matter how long i waited rested or travleled.
PLEASE help this game is like 7/8 of my life and nobody seems to have this problem EXCEPT ME!


----------



## Archaon DH (Apr 8, 2008)

im not really bothered anymore but i think my problem is solved apparantly uninstalling and reinstalling oblivion wont effect shivering isles iv just got to be realy patient blah blah blah ok then bye bye


----------



## Cardboard Box (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi

I had gthe same problem with shivering isles not working then i found out that shivering isles doesn't work with oldblivion. Whats your computer specs? 

If your computer specs don't match oblivion's minimum specs then try googling in the oldblivion forums. They have some dodgy ways of running Oblivion without minimum requirements and without oldblivion.


----------



## Archaon DH (Apr 8, 2008)

my comp meets all the requirements except for my giga huts which is 1.8 although i am getting a ram chip with an extra gigabyte on it so that will hopefully make a difference


----------



## Cardboard Box (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi

What exactly were those oblivion problems that you had? My computer is meant to not be able to run Oblivion because it has an ati x300 but it runs fine. 

If you want to play shivering isles though, the only way is too run oblivion without oldblivion. I don't know much about processor speeds, but it shouldn't REALLY affect the computer that much. My friend's old computer ran oblivion without oldblivion on a 1.8 ghz.:up:


----------

